# Will my puppy have a curly coat?



## Stephie (Nov 25, 2020)

My puppy is 8 weeks old and I was wondering if her coat will go wavy/curly as it seems very straight at the moment?


----------



## Jasminjade (Nov 25, 2020)

Stephie said:


> My puppy is 8 weeks old and I was wondering if her coat will go wavy/curly as it seems very straight at the moment?
> View attachment 130954
> View attachment 130954


Hi ,
Hi, I'm new here to and have exact same thoughts about our puppy she's 4 weeks and still with breeder and looks so different to the other puppies now.Her face is not beardy compared to the others .my friend has a cockapoo who looks just like a less chunky spaniel ( she is adorable but moults ) so I'm thinking mine is going to be the same 🙂 after imagining a scruffy curly thing ,that didn't moult ,I'm having to readjust lol.
Especially with the price we are going to pay .your pup is gorgeous btw 😁


----------



## Stephie (Nov 25, 2020)

Jasminjade said:


> Hi ,
> Hi, I'm new here to and have exact same thoughts about our puppy she's 4 weeks and still with breeder and looks so different to the other puppies now.Her face is not beardy compared to the others .my friend has a cockapoo who looks just like a less chunky spaniel ( she is adorable but moults ) so I'm thinking mine is going to be the same 🙂 after imagining a scruffy curly thing ,that didn't moult ,I'm having to readjust lol.
> Especially with the price we are going to pay .your pup is gorgeous btw 😁


Thanks for your reply 👍 I am the same as you a little disappointed that she may shed & isn't curly but I am so in love with her now and you never know as apparently they can change a lot. Your puppy has a beautiful colour to her coat & is absolutely adorable 😍


----------



## MacyGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Stephie said:


> My puppy is 8 weeks old and I was wondering if her coat will go wavy/curly as it seems very straight at the moment?
> View attachment 130954
> View attachment 130954


Mine looked similar, especially the ears. Curler hair when it's longer. Not curly after a haircut. Comes back curly all the time. More of the Cocker coat on the back.


----------



## MacyGirl (Feb 16, 2011)




----------

